# Webserver auf einem Pocket PC



## jens13 (14. Jul 2006)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde, 

suche nach Alternativen, einen Webserver auf einem Pocket pc mit OS Windows CE 4.2 zu installieren.( Jedoch benötigt man für den Webserver den Platformbuilder, der ein gutes Stück kostet) 

Jetzt habe ich mich gefragt, ob es auch eine VM für Java für Windows ce gibt und wenn ja, ob es auch möglich ist einen Server  auf dieses kleine Gerät zu installieren. Der Service soll über die workstation aufgerufen werden. Dabei soll der Server eine gewünschte Datei dem Clienten servieren.

Könnte mir jemand einen Tip geben?

Bin sehr dankbar für Antworten

Gruss Jens


----------



## foobar (14. Jul 2006)

Ja, es gibt eine freie VM für Windows CE: http://www2s.biglobe.ne.jp/~dat/java/project/jvm/samples_en.html#list

Es gibt auch noch diverse kommerzielle VMs für Winddof CE, einfach mal in einem J2ME Forum suchen.


----------



## jens13 (17. Jul 2006)

Hi, 

vielen Dank für deine Antwort

werde mal stöbern


----------

